# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #31



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton shares his new toys and talks about tea (WTF?). What if Trump were a woman and Hillary was a man! It happened and we'll discuss it.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-03-12T21_47_14-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Teas and tinctures, Sas. Tinctures are the way to go. 

I was amused by the liberal experiment you found. Can't say I was surprised the libtards didn't learn the important lesson, though.


----------

